# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lập trình >  Ai giải thích giúp em class là gì và tại sao phải dùng Class

## lehuan_138

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## nguyenviet1008

(mình chỉ đang học c++ thôi, nhưng bên đó cũng có nói về lớp, mình nói thế này rồi bạn hình dung thử nha,mình nghĩ bạn học php thì chắc là sẽ hiểu đc thôi) trước khi nói về lớp chúng ta nói về lập trình hướng đối tượng, vậy đối tượng ở đây là gì? đó là các hàm, thủ tục đã có sẵn.cũng giống như bạn ra ngoài các tiệm bán đồ chơi ghép hình, bạn thấy có nhiều thanh nhựa hay cái này cái kia ... nó là những đối tượng đã có sẵn, công việc của những đứa trẻ chơi trò này là ghép chúng lại để có đc một hình hoàn chỉnh. bên lập trình hướng đối tượng cũng vậy, chúng ta ghép những hàm , chương trình con .... lại, và chúng ta đặt nó trong lớp. và chương trình chính sẽ gọi các hàm, thủ tục về để thực hiện chương trình... (mình chỉ hiểu sơ sơ thôi chứ ko rõ lắm vì cũng vừa bắt đầu học c++ thôi.)

vd thế này xem sao nha:
mình tạo một lớp có tên là haipheptoan, trong đó, mình tạo một hàm có phép toán cộng(a=b+c). sau đó , mình tạo thêm 1 hàm void pheptru(void) với (a=b-c). thế là xong công việc tạo lớp gồm 2 phép toán trên. bây giờ mình khai báo biến haipheptoan ketqua;\\ biến kết quả của lớp haipheptoan
trong chương trình chính, nếu mình chọn 1 thì chương trình sẽ thực hiện phép toán cộng, nếu chọn 2 thì là phép trừ và 3 là thoát chương trình.

như thế bạn đã hiểu đc chưa? nó cũng giống như chương trình con ở pascal nhưng lớp thì rộng hơn vì nó bao gồm cả hàm và thủ tục trong đó...
---------------------------------bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
lớp giúp cho chương trình ko bị lộn xộn, phân ra các chương trình nhỏ và trong chương trình chính thì chỉ cần gọi hàm hoặc thủ tục về thôi chứ ko cần phải viết ra. ở trong chương trình nhỏ và đơn giản thì nó cũng ko cần thiết lắm, nhưng trong chương trình lớn thì nó quan trọng lắm đó. ngoài ra, mình thấy trong lập trình visual basic 6.0(lập trình trên giao diện làm việc ấy), mỗi lớp nó thực hiện chức năng của một phần riêng.
vd:
private sub thoat_click()
end
end sub
cái đoạn trên có nghĩa là thiết lập chức năng cho button thoát, nếu click vào đó thì chương trình sẽ đóng lại.

mình nói thế này có lẽ là quá dài dòng nhưng mình ko biết nói thế nào cho nó rõ ràng nữa. nói tóm lại bạn mà chưa hiểu thì mình cũng chẳng biết nói gì hơn....:blink:

----------


## rickyson280287

*nói chung mình cũng hiểu sơ sơ là như thế*

----------


## sudo

uh tại cái này cũng khó hiểu lắm, mình nói vậy chứ cũng ko hiểu hơn ai đâu, nói chung là lập trình quen rồi thì tự khắc biết khi nào nên dùng lớp....

----------

